# My first BB



## HowitzerMan (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, The Day(actually night) has arrived! after MANY, MANY months of "recon" I've finally bucked up, and made my first gold bead! (more like a BB) it's only .6 grams, and it's soooo tiny, but hay.......It's mine 
I have to say thank you to all the Senior members of this forum, and to all the other members, for if it wasnt for your swapping of info, banter, and general discussions, it would not have been possible. I know its not much, but it's the best lookin $30.00, I've ever seen!

pics arent great, i'll do better when i'm not up for 3 days!


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice. What did you refine to get it?

EDIT: I think I better read before I "Submit" anything from now on?

Jack


----------



## Palladium (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice! I see you have the purple fingers to go with it to.


----------



## radical351 (Apr 2, 2013)

excellent job neighbor. 

ray
tonawanda ny


----------



## pimpneightez (Apr 2, 2013)

Is that a pack of reservation cigarettes? Maybe you can trade the BB for a carton. :lol:


----------



## Dawg (Apr 2, 2013)

congrats

roger 
rome NY


----------



## HowitzerMan (Apr 6, 2013)

This was just a couple of fingers i had from an old computer(s) in the attic my father was graciously nice enough to have. theres nore components on them, and i'm going to do some more, but it was just a test run.


----------



## HowitzerMan (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, palladium, ...I've read other posts about ridding the fingers from purle stains, and I've found that a little LYE (sodium Hydroxide) works the best! take a little draino crystals, mix with water, scrub with green-pad, and presto! purple be-gone!1 NOTE:: be careful and dont make too strong, or the lye WILL disintegrate your skin!! OBviously you know this palladium, but anyone else that is looking to clean their fingers, it works FAR better than bleach water. JUST be careful.


----------



## Geo (Apr 6, 2013)

Oxi-clean and some mild detergent will lift most of the stains.make a paste and use a scrub pad or a fingernail to scrape the stain off.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 6, 2013)

very nice, i see 0.8 grams there !!

0.6 in the button and 0.2 on your finger lol

great job, that bb will grow over time and in 3 weeks your finger will be white again :lol:


----------



## HowitzerMan (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah, keep tryin to remind myself to wear gloves when squeezin filters, every little bit counts!


----------



## TomVader (Apr 15, 2013)

Very nice. Gold from garbage, the American dream! I grew up in Buffalo and now live in the southern tier. Congratulations brother! I was just about to post a pic of my first gold, but will do it in another thread.


----------

